# Allegra



## conrad (Apr 1, 2002)

I was having the usual seasonal runny nose and itchy eyes.... so I tried Allegra.... the allergy over the counter drug..... for the life of me..I don't know what's in it..but my IBS symptoms have nearly disappeared for the last two weeks.... I have been suffering on and off for over 30 years ... and lately it's gotten worst. I am afraid to stop the medication just in case my IBS comes back.. and I am also afraid I might get hooked on it.... and I know it can't be that good for the kidneys..Did anybody else ever had that happen to them?


----------

